# 5wt or 6wt



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking to get another fly rod already to catch bass reds and trout on some lighter tackle I have a 8 wt but what would cast better a 5 or a 6 wt


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I would get a 5wt.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

A 6-weight can handle wind better, and allows you to throw slightly bigger flies.

Most folks have either "evens" or "odds" in their fly rod quiver, e.g., 6 wt, 8 wt and 10 wt or 5 wt, 7 wt and 9 wt.

I'm odd. I use the 5 wt under the lights, and the 7 and 9 in the bay and surf. If the wind is blowing harder than 10 mph the 5 weight stays home.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Agree w/Oyster. I use a 5wt for bass and trout....and go odd numbered rods from 3-9 and then 10wt and 12wt.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

5wt. you will have no problem.ive used mine in the surf for ladyfish.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I would say a 6wt but be sure to get a 9 footer.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

I am an even guy, 4, 6, and 8. For what it's worth.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I believe in the Whole Number plan: 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12 and I've still got a little room to add both ends of the spectrum! A buddy and I had a debate about the "perfect" number of fly-rods, and I think we agreed on something like 17 which is essentially the list above plus some back-ups for the most popular rods and maybe a couple of one-piece rods too.

To really answer your question, I'd go 5 and 8. Although it would mess up your Even/Odd plan if you were going that way, it's not at all in conflict with my Whole Number plan.


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys I'm not to worried about they nunmber system but as for I'm still new to the sport so that may change and I'm sure over year I will some how end up atleast one of every size


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I love both but find the 5 gives up the ghost with many poppers and just about any wind. 

The 6 with a bass bug taper can amaze with you with the size bug you can throw. Plus do a fair job in light-mid winds.

Once the fish is hooked it's like taking the Pepsi challenge as to which works better in the fight. Both are a blast on spec's under lights.

Pete A.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*rod size?*

5wt or 6wt? it really depends on the rod. I have a 5wt that will out cast most 6wts in the wind, and a 6wt that works best with very light flies. The model rod you are looking at will make a big difference. As always I would suggest demoing several. When you go to demo take along the biggest fly that you think you will use on the rod. Cut the hook off at the start of the curve so as to make it safe. I have never had a problem getting the sale person to let me try their rods with my dummy fly. This is the best way to tell if the rod you are looking at will work for you. Option B buy both.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If you had said just bass and trout, I would have said get the 5. 5 weight is the quintessential overall trout rod- but only if you are fishing big rivers for big trout (18-22"). If you fish in rivers for smaller trout, a smaller rig can be a lot of fun. When I fish the upper Rio Grande in front of my cabin in Colorado, I use a 3 weight for trout that average 10-16", and have a blast. It will handle the occasional 18" fish, but on those feisty 10-14" browns, it is really fun.

However, once you mention reds, and the 12-18 knot winds usually associated with fishing for them, I personally feel a 5 might be a bit light (not necessarily because of the size of the fish, but because of the wind), and would tend toward the 6. A six certainly won't overpower you fishing for bass and trout, but the 5 might be a bit lacking should you hook into a nice red. The 6 is a great weight. One day I watched my old buddy Chris Phillips catch a 30# kingfish on his sage 6 weight on my boat out at Stetson Rock. Of course that was Chris- not the average angler.



Good luck


----------

